# Buddha



## rabbit (Jan 13, 2009)

Ever notice in how in american chinese resturants there is a statue of a overweight buddha with a distended belly. I was told to rub his belly for "good luck". I bet they don't do that in buddhist temples in Asia.

Some Americans are way off-base. You should respect other peoples beliefs.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 13, 2009)

IIRC, the fat buddha is maitreya, the buddha of the future age.  i think he is supposed to be a very happy go lucky fellow who ushers in an age of peace & enlightenment.  i don't think he'd mind a belly rub.

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

rabbit said:


> Ever notice in how in american chinese resturants there is a statue of a overweight buddha with a distended belly. I was told to rub his belly for "good luck". I bet they don't do that in buddhist temples in Asia.
> 
> Some Americans are way off-base. You should respect other peoples beliefs.


probably not but who told you to rub his belly? Was it the folks at the restaurant? If so then they just MIGHT know a bit more about their faith than you do, neh? I don't think rubbing a statue is any more sacrilegious than say kissing the feet of Christ on a crucifix for blessings ... but then I don't do that either.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 13, 2009)

rabbit said:


> Ever notice in how in american chinese resturants there is a statue of a overweight buddha with a distended belly.


 
That's not "Buddha," but Budai Lohan, also called Hotei and a bunch of other things. He's sort of an avatar of abundance, prosperity, happiness and contentment, and was inspired by several historical and mythical figures, depending upon who's telling the story.



rabbit said:


> I was told to rub his belly for "good luck". I bet they don't do that in buddhist temples in Asia.


 
In fact, they _*do*_ rub Budai Lohan's belly for luck in Asia. It's part of their folklore -though not part of Buddhism. At any rate, it's _okay_ to rub his belly in the restaurant.....




rabbit said:


> Some Americans are way off-base. You should respect other peoples beliefs.


 

Yep.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> IIRC, the fat buddha is maitreya, the buddha of the future age. i think he is supposed to be a very happy go lucky fellow who ushers in an age of peace & enlightenment. i don't think he'd mind a belly rub.
> 
> jf


 

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## tellner (Jan 13, 2009)

If memory serves it's a compassionate monk who helped the poor and sick and was later considered to be an incarnation of the Buddha and also conflated in typical Chinese fashion with one of the Eight Immortals.

When we were last in San Francisco's Chinatown we walked into a restaurant which had one of those statues. The sign said "Rub my stomach for luck. Rub my head for wisdom." Without thinking I reached for the head and my wife went for the stomach. That may be the fundamental difference between Jews and Chinese


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2009)

rabbit said:


> Ever notice in how in american chinese resturants there is a statue of a overweight buddha with a distended belly. I was told to rub his belly for "good luck". I bet they don't do that in buddhist temples in Asia.
> 
> Some Americans are way off-base. You should respect other peoples beliefs.


 
Actually that is the belief and actually Buddhists do touch the Buddha, but it is not just the belly it is anywhere on that type of Buddha. At Jietaisi Temple, a 1400 year old monetary half way up the side of a mountain, just outside of Beijing my mother-in-law, who is a devout Buddhist, made sure she touched the Buddha.

As a matter of fact it is this Buddha that is touched quite often at Jeitaisi Tample by just about every Buddhist that goes there


----------



## rabbit (Jan 13, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually that is the belief and actually Buddhists do touch the Buddha, but it is not just the belly it is anywhere on that type of Buddha. At Jietaisi Temple, a 1400 year old monetary half way up the side of a mountain, just outside of Beijing my mother-in-law, who is a devout Buddhist, made sure she touched the Buddha.
> 
> As a matter of fact it is this Buddha that is touched quite often at Jeitaisi Tample by just about every Buddhist that goes there


 
Wow!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 14, 2009)

elder999 said:


> That's not "Buddha," but Budai Lohan, also called Hotei and a bunch of other things. He's sort of an avatar of abundance, prosperity, happiness and contentment, and was inspired by several historical and mythical figures, depending upon who's telling the story.


 
Not to be confused with the other Lohan, avatar of drunkenness and method acting.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2009)

Even tho I am not Buddist, I have a rather old Buddah statue that has been in my family since before I was born, and I rub it all the time.

I can't say it has ever brought me luck or wisdom, but It's somthing I've been doing since childhood.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 14, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Not to be confused with the other Lohan, avatar of drunkenness and method acting.


 

That was HILARIOUS!!! That one made my morning.


----------

